# designverbesserung



## ocinrezle (27. August 2008)

hi ich hab ma ein design erstellt für mich,
 wollte noch verbesserungsvorschläge bekommen um es zu verbessern.

Lg Nico


----------



## ADIT (11. September 2008)

Der obere part gefällt mir recht gut,
allerdings finde ich die Schriftart sehr langweilig!
Das Wort "News" würde ich nicht so zentrieren, eher links am Anfang der Schaltfläche positionieren.

About us und ou personell  würde ich kleiner schreiben - oder wird es eine Seite für Blind? 
Allgemein sind deine Textgrößen über all in jeder Ecke unterschiedlich Groß

Und zu guter Letzt, hast du in  CompanyName ja gespiegelt, die Spiegelung würde ich vergrößern.

Aber der Aufbau stimmt! =)


MfG

Adit


----------

